# Richmond Show Weekend Results



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well first, yes we are safe, we did not have any damage, and we do have power at our house. We did have two nights of really bad storms, the second night of which produced tornadoes not to far from the show site. All the RVs had to be evacuated up to the show building for an hour as precaution. That was certainly a fun night, I had to run BB up to the building as she would not ride on the golf cart, and my mom had the springer and bulldog in her arms on the cart. It did freak out quite a few people. The first night we got high winds that rocked the RV back and forth for quite a while. I know we got lots of rain, and hail, but still no relief with the heat. 

Now onto the results

The weekend wasn't the greatest, but we did come home with a small piece of the pie.

Ruthie the springer got two days of reserves, although she should have won, better than being dumped I suppose.

BB won a select one of the days, and now only needs 2 single points for her Grand.

JC won Winners Dog and Best of Winners yesterday for 1 point, that made me really happy, as he has come really close so many times only to come up short. 

I also got to show quite a few different dogs for friends of mine. 

So yeah eventful weekend for sure.


----------

